# Stockingtops im Auslandsfernsehen x23



## Berggeist1963 (10 Juli 2009)

Hierzulande undenkbar...


----------



## larsle3 (10 Juli 2009)

Find ich gut - hätte nix dagegen sowas auch im dt. TV zu sehen.


----------



## General (10 Juli 2009)

für den feinen Mix


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2009)

Wäre eine Bereicherung für das Fernsehn in Deutschland.

Dankeschön fürs teilen.


----------



## saviola (10 Juli 2009)

bei uns die könnten das auch,die wollen nur nicht.
:thx:für den Mix.


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2009)

:thx: für den SEXY Mix toller Frauen :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (12 Juli 2009)

super1 Besten Dank :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (13 Juli 2009)

er Stocking-Mix. Danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## jean58 (29 Juli 2009)

larsle3 schrieb:


> Find ich gut - hätte nix dagegen sowas auch im dt. TV zu sehen.



da wäre aber einschwarzer balken drüber


----------

